# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  A professional Japanese sword fittings maker, tosogu maker.

## Roman Urban

Hello,
I am a craftsman specializing in making Japanese sword fittings in traditional way.

My main goal is to continuously develop my skills and become as good as at least Japanese middle-level kinko masters.

According to tsuba, I specialize in work with steel/iron. For other small sword fittings and decorations I use gold, silver, copper, brass, shakudo, shibuichi. I make my own alloys.

*What services can I offer you?*

*Making replica of Japanese originals.* Do you love any piece from your sword fittings book, and you would like such piece on your sword? It's possible. Of course, there are limitations of my actual skills, but there are many pieces which replicas I can make, and their numbers are growing.  :Smilie: 

*Replacing missing pieces.* Do you have any set with a missing piece? Would you like it complete to mount it on your sword? I can help you to make your set complete again.

*Making new pieces.* Do you want your own personalized sword fittings? I will do my best to fulfill your ideas.

Currently I am working on copy of Hagia Katsuhira's wolf tsuba. I attached work in progress picture and a picture of a page form a book with an original one.
For other works please visit my website http://www.tosogu.cz



A full resolution picture is here: http://www.tosogu.cz/send/katsuwip12.jpg

Thank you for reading.

----------


## Roman Urban

And the result.
More on my website soon or on FB
http://www.tosogu.cz/images/okami8.jpg
http://www.tosogu.cz/images/okami7.jpg

----------


## Roman Urban



----------


## Roman Urban

The latest tsuba commission.
The pictures in high resolution on my website http://www.tosogu.cz/paulrabbit_foto.html

----------


## Roman Urban

http://www.tosogu.cz/menuki.html
Mukade menuki.

----------


## Roman Urban

HORIMONO as the new service.
http://www.tosogu.cz/horimono.html

----------


## Roman Urban

Actuall work on my bench. A tsuba for 6th dan girl iaidoka.

----------


## Roman Urban

The photos of actual tsuba creation process.

----------


## Roman Urban

Horimono work in progress.

----------


## Roman Urban

250$ for this particular type of hāṃ horimono.

----------


## Roman Urban

*SPECIAL OFFER*
A few year ago in 2012 I think, I saw a beautiful set of  tsuba published by Mike Yamasaki from http://www.tetsugendo.com. It was  set of tiger tsuba made by father Toshitsune and son Toshioki related to  Tanaka Kiyotoshi family.  Although both tsuba are very nice, the tsuba of Toshitsune was deeply imprinted  on  my memory. I personally consider design of father’s tsuba be one of the best  depiction of tiger and bamboo. It is probably due the rain which gives  it extra dimension and dynamic to otherwise static motif.  All the time I wanted to make an exact copy of this masterpiece without  any simplification.  And the work already began. Today arrived a raw iron plate forged by my  friend Jean-Jose Tritz.  This tsuba can be used on a practice sword of course. The original  purpose of tsuba was to serve as a part o a sword. Size is 78x76mm.  Nakago ana is 26.5x8mm. Sekigane can be adjusted to fit nakago ana to  wider nakago.  I will work slowly and carefuly on this piece to transfer as much  details as possible from the pictures of the original tsuba to my copy.  Work will last a few months because I need to work on commissions so  potential future owner of this exquisite piece has enough time to save  money.  Because I want to keep prices reasonable as much as possible this work  will be for sale for 2000$ + PP fee+shipping and insurance.

----------

